

Ask HN: do you spend more time on HN when your work sucks? - menloparkbum

I have four medium sized projects which I consider extremely distasteful on my plate for the next two weeks. These are things I simply can't stand doing, but need to finish in order to move on to better stuff. Since my company is more like a DHH company than Facebook, I can't really afford to pay someone else to do this stuff. (+1 for outside capital!)<p>Anyway, I've noticed that whenever I have to do work stuff I don't want to do, the amount of time I spend doing random internet things goes WAY up. HN just happens to be the procrastination drug of the moment.  Anyone else suffer from this problem?<p>p.s. the no procrastination flag doesn't help when there is that prominent "override" button.
======
suboptimal
Yes. Yes I do.

But you should really eliminate the source of pain so you can get back to
reading HN guilt-free (if that's possible).

BTW they sound more like short projects if it's only two weeks (unless they're
larger projects crammed into a two-week timeframe!).

------
brianlash
In a word, yes. I work for myself but that doesn't mean I don't get bored of
the tedium of some of my projects. In those times I turn to HN.

